# Moving to Egypt



## kakrafcky (Jan 5, 2010)

I will be moving to Egypt to marry my boyfriend when he is done with his masters degree.

Because of the training that he will need to do we do not know where we will be living. 

Has anyone moved to the countryside? and not moved to one of the larger cities?


Any advice would be wonderful.

Thank you.

Christine


----------



## countess (Apr 6, 2009)

By moving to the countryside I presume living with his family ... have you visited his family before? Life can be very difficult for a european living in areas of Egypt that are not focused on tourism. Life tends to be more traditional and, for a european, more restricted. There will be very little for you to do. Also the language will be a problem if you do not speak arabic. 
Where do you mean by countryside - some of the countryside areas have very strict rules for women - my sister in law (egyptian) recently went to a wedding in the countryside (they live in Luxor) and women are not allowed on the streets.


----------



## kakrafcky (Jan 5, 2010)

Well we would not be living with his family as they are all in Cairo. And we would not be sure where exactly we would be sent to. He is thinking that he will have to do his training in the countryside, but he could also be told he will be doing it in one of the cities. 

The reason that I ask is because he can pay to have his training in Cairo but that will be a greater expence to him or he can get his training for free from the government but have to go and live where they tell him to.

I do know that in the countyside I would need to wear a hijab and an abaya which I am fine with. And that there are issues with the water in many places.

He just wants me to be fully informed so we can make a decision as he will have to tell them his intentions in the next few months.

So I guess what I am really asking is what is life really like in the countryside? Has anyone really ever moved there or is everyone pretty much in the main cities? We do know that we would not have to live in the countryside for more than about 2 years and then we would be able to move to the city.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
Living in Egypt is so much different from being here on holiday.
Firstly being fine with the abbya and hijab now might turn into a different thing when you are wearing it day in day out and in the heat.
You will be isolated in the countryside... can you cope with it? Your husband will be out doing his thing and you will be at home and in an area that is to westerners backwards.
I would imagine you will find very few if any english speakers.
Life will be hard enough for you marrying into a new culture, living in a new land with no backup from family and friends without moving into the countryside.
If you were my daughter lol I would tell you that you must live in the city.

maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

kakrafcky said:


> I do know that in the countyside I would need to wear a hijab and an abaya which I am fine with. And that there are issues with the water in many places.
> 
> He just wants me to be fully informed so we can make a decision as he will have to tell them his intentions in the next few months.
> 
> So I guess what I am really asking is what is life really like in the countryside? Has anyone really ever moved there or is everyone pretty much in the main cities? We do know that we would not have to live in the countryside for more than about 2 years and then we would be able to move to the city.


Hi 

I have not lived in the countryside although I have some Egyptian friends who have moved from the countryside to Cairo. To be honest, as a Westerner I would not want to live in the countryside. I agree that people can have more traditional perspectives in the countryside and I find it quite difficult with some of my friends when they express those traditional perspectives. I have not had to wear the abbaya although I have on occasion needed to wear a hijab and I think it is something that would be difficult to adjust to if you are not use to it.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi, Welcome to the forum,

I have never lived in the 'countryside' in Egypt but had to so for work in Turkey when I was there - I know no the same country but trust me not that dis-similar. I had to stay there for 3 months and I found it extremley hard. It is hard enough being in a different country but at least in a city you will find a) things to do and b) be able to go about your daily business, it is certainly not the same outside of a city. Whenever I had to go out it was awful, there was nothing familiar, I felt very isolated and alone. I spoke fluent Turkish but I found people very wary of me and although I would not like to say unhelpful but were certainly not helpful.

I would not advise it unless it was it was absolutley necessary.

Hope that helps

Micki


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a Canadian friend who lives in a rural area nr Cairo/Giza. She has an blog online which you could read. Her situation is not the same as yours, she speaks Arabic for a start, but it may help. You'll have to google her. Maryanne Stroud Gabbani. 
Good luck, Helen.


----------



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

Maryann Stroud Gabbani has been living here for more than 20 years. Where she is living is not really considered as countryside, though to many foreigners, where she lives is considered as a country side. 
I don't know if you are an Egyptian with dual citizenship or just a foreigner who has fallen in love with a local boy, but whatever it is, life in the countryside can be really tough. Unless your boyfriend can afford to rent a big villa, you will be living in a place with no airconditioning in summer and no heater in winter. You will not find many who can speak English and you will probably be the only foreigner around so you become 'famous'. People will spy on you and see what you are doing. Gossip about you will be plentiful, like if you are pregnant, are you a virgin before you married, etc. There is no clean water and no shops like what one can find in Cairo. If you want something, you may have to travel for miles to go to the bigger city to obtain it. On top of it, there are the constant attack of mosquitoes and flies with animals wandering everywhere. Your washing machine will not work, everything will break down and it will take weeks if not months for things to be fixed because you either can't get the spare part or the workman. Given the fact that your boyfriend will be away working, you will be the only one who has to deal with all these issues, including stumbling through muddy and dirty souks with wandering wild dogs, cats, chickens, goats etc, haggling prices with sellers, etc 
But if you enjoy attention and a real Egyptian experience, I guess the countryside is where you should be going, but as for me, been there, done that and will NEVER ever do that again.


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi

Yes that sounds like it was in Turkey, exactly the same. 

Micki



ArabRose said:


> Maryann Stroud Gabbani has been living here for more than 20 years. Where she is living is not really considered as countryside, though to many foreigners, where she lives is considered as a country side.
> I don't know if you are an Egyptian with dual citizenship or just a foreigner who has fallen in love with a local boy, but whatever it is, life in the countryside can be really tough. Unless your boyfriend can afford to rent a big villa, you will be living in a place with no airconditioning in summer and no heater in winter. You will not find many who can speak English and you will probably be the only foreigner around so you become 'famous'. People will spy on you and see what you are doing. Gossip about you will be plentiful, like if you are pregnant, are you a virgin before you married, etc. There is no clean water and no shops like what one can find in Cairo. If you want something, you may have to travel for miles to go to the bigger city to obtain it. On top of it, there are the constant attack of mosquitoes and flies with animals wandering everywhere. Your washing machine will not work, everything will break down and it will take weeks if not months for things to be fixed because you either can't get the spare part or the workman. Given the fact that your boyfriend will be away working, you will be the only one who has to deal with all these issues, including stumbling through muddy and dirty souks with wandering wild dogs, cats, chickens, goats etc, haggling prices with sellers, etc
> But if you enjoy attention and a real Egyptian experience, I guess the countryside is where you should be going, but as for me, been there, done that and will NEVER ever do that again.


----------

